# Pablo's Neuter



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK everyone. I didn't really want to start a new thread, because I didn't want to worry anyone about Pablo's snip. But I think y'all deserve a pic of him sleeping in his onesie (it says Muddy Puppy in the front, LOL). I had to take it with my cell phone cause he always wakes up when I get the camera.

We took him in this morning and I had begged them not to shave his paw or belly in a way that it could be obviously seen. Well, they've done a miraculous job :clap2: I was able to pick him up at 3 pm and he came out walking with a nurse and gave me a few licks and went right over to another customer to greet him, bugger. I hope everyone finds a great Vet+staff like this, he wasn't the least scared even when I took him back in there to ask if they REALLY neutered him, cause he was acting perfectly normal, LOL. He rubbed himself all over the carpet and furniture (his happy rubbing) and hop, on the couch he jumped. I really have no idea how to keep him calm the next 10 days.

So here you go and thanks for asking and wishing him well!!! eace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Pablo get well soon! 
PS-adorable photo!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That is so cute...glad to hear that he got along so well....I have to do the same with Doc soon .....how old is Pablo? Also, did you have laser surgery for the neuter or the traditional neuter?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaawww, that photo is priceless. (I can never get a good belly shot either for the same reason.) Isn't it funny how much smaller their bodies look in a onesy?

Gentle rubbles to Pablo and wishes for a quick and easy recovery! :kiss::hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy, Pablo is exactly 6.5 months old today and weighed in at 12 pounds. Knock on wood his weight gain has slowed down just like his breeder predicted. He had traditional surgery. 

Shelly, love your new avatar. Yes, he looks SO skinny I feel like feeding him high calorie food, LOL. :hungry:opcorn:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Awwww Maryam I am glad to see that Pablo is still his happy self after the snip-snip!

It sounds like everything went perfectly, hugs to you and little Pablito! 

PS I am NOT going to show these photos to Nico, I don't want him to know what is in store for him :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Pablo looks adorable in his onesie. I'm glad his neutering went so well. It sounds like he's not bothered much. Get well soon, Pablo D.O.G.!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Shelly, love your new avatar.


 Thanks! Got my new camera yesterday!

Where did you find that onesie that says "muddy puppy"? So Precious!!! I just love them in their onesies.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shelly, I got it from ROSS (Dress For Less) for $5 it was actually the only onesie that was big enough (for 9 month old), I only saw the print later when I was paying for it.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What luck! If you get tired of washing that one, I found a set of 5 of them at Mervyns for about $6.00 or when Ollie was neutered. It was really nice having more than one. (I miss Ross's! We don't have them here in Michigan. )


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear the little fella is sleeping. He is so cute right in the middle of the floor on his back.

Hugs from me and Sissy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to read everything went so well for Pablo. Tori sends wet get-well kisses. Give him a belly rub from me.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hugs and Kisses to our little Pablo.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness! He is sooooo cute! I'm glad to hear he did so well with the snip.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness. He looks adorable in his onesie. It sure makes me want to cuddle him.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Maryam, he is so darn cute. Glad to hear everything went well with the snip.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad Pablo is doing so well. And man oh man is he cute in his onesie!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Seems like his Valium is starting to work again. Thank goodness, I was scared about his energy level...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That onsie is just too darn cute! I guess I'd better get one for Doc.....thanks for the info..Doc will be 6 month on the 12th of April, so I should probably be looking to have him done in May....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh he is so adorable especially in his onesie!

Get well lil man!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

I can't believe how well he came through it. I only hope Milo will do the same. His onsie photos made me smile. I found myself looking at them in Target one day. I'll have to get his since it's going to come up soon. Sending him hugs from me and kisses from Milo.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

So cute in the Onesie. A warning - he will probably mat up on the armpits and legs from the Onesie. Especially if you leave it on him full time for a few days. Although Lola's hair was shorter than Pablo's, so that may have made it worse. 

Glad he is snoozing away! And on his back. Good boy!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL, he is so darn cute...his head looks so big compared to his body in that pic.  Ollie didn't mat at all from the onesie so maybe you'll get lucky. I'm glad he's doing ok. Sending rubbles and wishing for a comfortable night for both of you! :hug:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> OK everyone. I didn't really want to start a new thread, because I didn't want to worry anyone about Pablo's snip. But I think y'all deserve a pic of him sleeping in his onesie (it says Muddy Puppy in the front, LOL). I had to take it with my cell phone cause he always wakes up when I get the camera.
> 
> We took him in this morning and I had begged them not to shave his paw or belly in a way that it could be obviously seen. Well, they've done a miraculous job :clap2: I was able to pick him up at 3 pm and he came out walking with a nurse and gave me a few licks and went right over to another customer to greet him, bugger. I hope everyone finds a great Vet+staff like this, he wasn't the least scared even when I took him back in there to ask if they REALLY neutered him, cause he was acting perfectly normal, LOL. He rubbed himself all over the carpet and furniture (his happy rubbing) and hop, on the couch he jumped. I really have no idea how to keep him calm the next 10 days.
> 
> So here you go and thanks for asking and wishing him well!!! eace:


That is just so cute! Get well soon Pablo! Sully says rest assured, they can only take them off once!!!!!ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad Pablo's surgery went well!!! 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm amazed at how alert and happy he was when you went to pick him up. That would make me nervous too. Obviously, you don't want them in pain and totally doped up, but trying to keep him calm and letting his body heal is a bit unnerving.

I hope he continues to have a speedy recovery and is back to himself completely in a day or two. (It sounds unlikely that he will need the full 10 days of being restricted. Did your vet say that was a must?)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Maryam, Pablo looks so adorable in his onesie. Wishing him a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone :hug:

Kimberly, they told me to 'try' and restrict his activities for 10 days. I'm going to call the Vet tomorrow again and see what he says.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Maryam, I am glad to hear things went well. He looks so cute!

I have to tell you Brady was the same way after his surgery. He had no idea it ever happened. I just tried to keep him in the house and only take him out on short walks so he stayed calm. He didn't come home with any meds. and he didn't need a collar (or onesie which I didn't know about at the time).


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley came home like nothing had happened except for the fact that he hated me for the day. He has always been my wild busy body and it was very hard keeping him quite. Monte on the other hand seemed like forever to feel better, it scared the crap out of me.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank the doggie Gods (or Merricks) for Flossies. Pablo, being a typical neat freak Virgo, starts going for his incision as soon as I lift the onesie for potty. Even when I put it back on he went for it and out came the Flossie :whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Glad to hear Pablo made it through his surgery just fine! He looks cute in his onesie - nice that you got one that is colored!

I only had plain white ones for Scout - since he is so black and furry, he looked kind of like a monkey when he was wearing it! :laugh:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh boy, he's going crazy about his incision and is very agitated now. I think he hates me, cause I had to put the onesie back on after he peed and apparently it hurt him.  Hope he'll get tired soon and fall asleep. Can't take him on a (short) walk, cause it's raining here. Wish they had given me a sedative for him, he's too alert for my taste


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It's amazing how well Pablo has bounced back after his surgery. He is an amazing little fellow. I can't believe he's been jumping on and off couches right after. Actually I can, Romeo acted like nothing at all happened when I picked him up after surgery, b ut not Bugsy. Did your vet give your pain meds for him? It might be that the effects of the medication are wearing off and the scar is bothering him.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julia, yes he did, but I'm supposed to give it to him 1x/day starting tomorrow. I'll try to distract him somehow. The great Flossie seems unappealing all of a sudden


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I was the exact opposite of you! Instead of being worried about Kubrick having too much energy, I was worried that he had too little. Somehow I think I got the better deal here. I hope that Pablo will make his recovery easier on you as I think he's already having as easy of a recovery as he can for himself.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Maryam, sweet Pablo looks adorable in his onesie. I'm sorry he's starting to get a bit agitated - I know that humans will sometimes have this kind of reaction to anesthetic and I wonder if it's the same with dogs. If he doesn't settle down, maybe you could call the emergency vet and just ask if he's behaving normally. Hopefully by the time you read this, he'll be sound asleep and you will be following shortly.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, if the onesie stops working check out the "BITE NOT" collar. I didn't know about the Onesie trick so this saved my boys from the E-collar. With this they can, pee and eat, but they can't reach their incision.

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&pf_id=0028630

It was the best 10 day investment I could have made. it is even worth overnighting it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, Missy. I will see how he does tomorrow. I'm so tired as I haven't slept well last night. He's tossing and turning in his crate right now in order to get comfortable. Keeping my fingers crossed that the fatigue will overcome his discomfort. We even took him to the Bark Park yesterday, but apparently that didn't wear him out enough. 

Lisa, you're right, I too thought about the agitated state some patient get into after anesthesia. We'll just have to survive the first night, which usually is the worst. I think he's also agitated because he doesn't know how to get rid of the pain/itch and starts looking for trouble elsewhere. Poor guy, I've never seen him chew on his flossie with such an anger...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sorry Pablo is so agitated. Poor thing. I remember Kimberly (I think it was her) suggesting underroos for male dogs instead of the onesie as they may be more comfortable. Just a thought.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Karen, I will look into those tomorrow. He seems to be comfortable right now (hope I didn't jinx myself).


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I hope he's doing OK now. Please keep us posted!
Those Onesie pictures -- OH MY GOODNESS -- they are SOOOO ADORABLE! I can't stand it!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Poor Pablo. Sending calming thoughts his way.

Bach's Rescue Remedy does wonders when you need them to calm down a bit. I used it on Oliver a lot when he was itching so much and also after his neuter. I think he even likes it. I just sort of tilt his head back, say "open your mouth, Ollie" and he DOES. (so cute) I put about half a dropper full in. It kicks in in about 2 minutes. Both vets I asked about it said it was fine. It's a good thing to have on hand and you can take it too.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awww...what a sweetie. I'm sure he'll be fine tomorrow. 
The onesie is adorable!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Maryam, just checking in to see how Pablo is today. Hope his night(and yours) wasn't too restless. He looks adorable in his onesie.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, what a RESTLESS night. Pablo was tossing around in his crate ALL NIGHT. Between him not getting comfortable and my DH deciding to snore, I thought I'd sure go crazy by the morning. I'm ready to scream, because Pablo is so not willing to cooperate. He's doing his RHL on the 6' leash and is just acting like he's going crazy. I'm going to call the Vet now to get some advice.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh poor Pablo, he doesn't understand that he has to rest. It is so hard to keep active dogs quiet. Let us know what the vet says. :hug: to you both.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I wonder why he is so restless at night......let us know what you find out from the vet. He must be really uncomfortable......I guess I have this to look forward to in a month! Sure hope he's back to himself soon and that you get some rest...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah, sooo cute. Glad it all went well.

Cooper goes in next wk. It'll be our third attempt. First time, he had a bit of a fever, second he had a bad reaction when they tried to put him under


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Maryam, 
Pablo looks too cute in his onsie! 

I hope you are able to get some advice today and get some rest


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, I swear Dora was back to being a puppy within 6 hours so I know your frustration. Keep us posted!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhh Maryam! Pablo is so adorable in his onesie!! Hope he's feeling better this morning and not bothered by his stitches. Kohana sends lots of wet licks and kisses to Pablo. :kiss:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

The Vet told me to give him 1/2 Benadryl and call back in a couple of hours. I gave it to him and soon he was  and I went :whoo: Well after only 1.5 hours (he usually naps 2-3 hours!) he thought it was time to get up and play. Guess what I found right next to the monster? Yup, the Benadryl. I hope I got it down his throat this time. But I could have sworn it was gone the first time. This is so frustrating.
I may end up getting the regular e-collar, hoping that will also keep him from running if he can see less and bumps into things. We'll see what the Benadryl does for him.

Judy, I don't know your Doc's energy level, but Pablo has always been very playful and (especially in the morning) loves to run. Even when I put him in the ex-pen to keep him from running, he digs on his pad, bed, lining as hard as he can. I tried to pick him up and calm him down, but that was a no go either. I guess he's in discomfort (itching more than pain) and the only way he knows how to get rid of it is running, rubbing, rolling, digging, jumping, etc. All of which make it worse.
I also think he was in pain last night, so I'll talk to the Vet about some extra meds for the night or any other advice.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh poor baby! Hope the Benedryl works like a charm! :thumb:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, what about Benadryl in liquid form? That might be easier to get him to take.

I'm sorry you're going through this. How frustrating for you. I hope that you can get some rest soon!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Another way to give Benadryl is by using the children's dose strips. For my puppy, I'd give him 1/4 strip and its so small that you can easily put in the mouth. They try to get rid of it and it just dissolves. Easy as pie. And no pill to find later.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Maryam, I hope Pablo settles down and gets the rest he needs. Good luck!

Lisa, that's a great tip. Thanks!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

That picture is adorable. So much cuter than a cone head.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaw, poor Pablito and poor you! I hope you get some rest and he settles down. Maybe the vet will have some ideas too. 

Sending healing thoughts for no itchies and no pain for Pablo!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK guys, just got back from PetSmart for the 2nd time. I went and got him an e-collar cause the onesie seemed to really bother him not where the stitches are but where his little peas were. I put it on him in the store and it seemed great. Came home and he continued to lick and lick and I thought, no problem, he can't reach it. Yeah you're right, Hav tongues seem to be extra long, LOL. So I went and got a bigger cone. Phew. Luckily the Benadryl or God-knows-what has kicked in a little bit.

Lisa, thank you for that tip! That sounds so much easier than the pill.

The Vet told me to give him the other Benadryl half after 8 hours and to put a little bit of Neosporin+Pain Relief on there, we'll see if he'll let me anywhere near his ouchie. The incision is fine though, I think I might just have a :drama: on my hands. It's very obvious that he's NOT my real kid, LOL, my pain tolerance is incredibly high.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh poor Maryam and poor Pablo,

You sound exhusted, can you get some rest while Pablo is napping?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, I'm really tired of this. His 2nd collar is way too big and he pulled it right off. I also found out that it's not his stitches that bother him, but rather his empty sack. If he were a human I could put a cool pack on it, but he's such a wiggle worm.
Julia, unfortunately I have so much stuff to do during the short naps he takes, but I guess I won't have a choice.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I really think the Bite Not collar would work wonders for you. I ordered it online but perhaps there's a store near you that might carry it? Although I'm not sure that they do carry them in stores, here's a list of their suppliers:

http://www.bitenot.com/suppliers.html

It worked wonders with Kubrick and I just left it on him 24/7 (except for walks). I'm sorry this has been so tough on you and Pablo! :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Maryam,

I have to second the Bite Not collar. You might phone a few stores in your area and see if they carry them.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

The Bite-Not Collar worked well for us too, although Scout looked like he had whiplash . I bought it online from Petco.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh our poor little Pablo, I'm sorry Maryam he is giving you so much trouble. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

dschles said:


> The Bite-Not Collar worked well for us too, although Scout looked like he had whiplash . I bought it online from Petco.


Kubrick looked like that too. I had some people ask me what was wrong with his neck when they saw him wearing it and I would tell them he got in a car accident. They actually believed me. LOL.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Kubrick looked like that too. I had some people ask me what was wrong with his neck when they saw him wearing it and I would tell them he got in a car accident. They actually believed me. LOL.


ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in on Pablo.

How is he doing?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope today is a better day for Pablo!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:hug: and rubbles to Pablo! Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Maryam, I hope Pablo is on the mend and feeling better. Poor little guy.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Maryam - I haven't posted much the past few days - life was calling. Anyway, I hope Pablo gets feeling better soon. He just lost his "man-hood" I'm sure that is just as upsetting as the pain to him. 

Karen


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Maryam I am sorry that things have been rough for you with little Pablo....I hope things are going better for you. Sorry I haven't posted before...been a little busy with my crazy dogs!!!!!! Hugs to you both!!!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, just checking in! I hope Pablo is feeling much better now! :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, just checking in with you and Pablo. Any Better? have YOU gotten any rest?

When I was looking for an emergency Bite Not collar-- I called all the vets in my local area-- one of them had them for sale or for rent. 

Maybe less of a hassle to just have one overnighted though. If you do that I would get two sizes the 3.5" and the 4" just in case and return one. Cash being longer than Jasper was still able to reach his incision with Jasper's collar (thus the emergency) But was fine with the 4". 

You still have several days left-- I would get the collar.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry I missed this, Maryam!! I totally love that pic of Pablo in the onesie. Too cute! lol

I'm sorry to read that it's not easy treating Pablo. I would have thought that the e-collar would have done the trick. Sneaky lil' guy.  Hope things get better very soon so you both can get back to your routine and have some good sleeps. Take care!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Pablo is doing well Maryam. Sending hugs:hug: to you and belly rubs to Pablo...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello all, first off: :grouphug: for caring so much and all the well wishes!
Pablo gives himself and us a very hard time. Basically he feels so good that he doesn't understand why his lower part doesn't want to function as he's used to. After trying out the 2 e-collars and before buying a bite-not collar, I decided to tell him to 'stop' in combo with a light can shake. He hates the can so much, that he understood fairly quickly what NOT to do and is pretty good about it.
Poor guy, now he's drugged up every 8 hours with Benadryl (saved my sanity and helps him rest to heal), gets his NSAIDs in the morning and gives us a loud complaint concert every now and then when he would love to lick but knows he's not allowed to. Just got back from the Vet who thinks he's just very sensitive and may have a little reaction to the stitches.
It's so hard to take him potty (he refuses to go on the pad) because the grass tickles his underside, he plops down to lick, I pull him up, he sits down again and so on and so forth. I tried it on different surfaces (high grass, low grass, no grass, sand, etc.) but his main problem is the itch which forces him to sit down which leads to even more discomfort. I hope no one will call SPCA on me because it looks like I'm torturing him while he tries to hang himself on the leash.
*SIGH* But from my own experience, I know such things tend to miraculously get better overnight. It's just so hard to handle when he looks at me desperately in the middle of his discomfort and I can't help him. 

PS: when he was only a few weeks old, the Breeder said he tends to 'over-react' to certain things, I mentioned it in the old thread. I remembered her words yesterday and it helped me a lot to deal with his seemingly out of proportion complaints. He's just a BIIIIG :drama:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. Pobresita, little pablo. Maryam, this too will pass. I am impressed that he is so well trained that the NO worked.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh poor Pablo. He just is probably very sensitive! I hope that he will be feeling better soon so you can also get some rest! Have you looked into the Bite Not collar? I think it will make you and him feel better. :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Maryam,

I hope another day or two and it will all be beind you.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I know such things tend to miraculously get better overnight


You are so right, but still, when you're struggling, that time seems to drag!!! Here's hoping there are big improvements tomorrow! Sending healing thoughts and wishing you both lots of good   tonight!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure hope Pablo is feeling better soon. This is kind of scaring me a bit....what do I have to look forward to with Doc????? The vet suggested doing the neuter with a laser and the "no pain" way, but what research I did, made it sound like the traditional neuter is better than the laser. Does anyone have any thoughts on that?????


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, I won't get the Collar because he pretty much leaves his stitches&co alone. He gets agitated instead, which he would be with the collar too. I personally think he's feeling better already, he even came out of his Sherpa (his hiding place since 3 days) and layed next to me for 30 min. :whoo:

Judy, please don't let Pablo's case scare you! Pablo really is very sensitive, I thought it was normal cause I have no clue, but the Vet&staff told me it's not UNnormal, but not really how most dogs react. They said the poor guy is just very sensitive which earned him lots of hugs, kisses and babying from the staff and Vet, LOL. Also, he gets an NSAID every morning which really seems to take care of the pain. I don't know how, but I can tell it's more the itching rather than pain that bothers him.
All of Pablo's stitches are sub-cutaneous and resolve on their own. I didn't get much into the Laser procedure cause I think sometimes the good old suture does a great job. His itch is more because of the shaved hair and resorbing bruise. But maybe someone with more detailed info can help you out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh okay, I see. Well, I hope he stops itching soon and becomes less of a :drama:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo has 'miraculously' gotten A LOT better over night. He spent the whole night in his crate again. I had to put him in his ex-pen for 2 nights with several bedding options, cause he as going crazy in his crate. I slept those 2 nights next to him on the floor which helped him calm down. I hope I can stop the pain meds from tomorrow on and decrease the Benadryl.
In retrospect it 'just' took 5 days, but as Shelly said, when you're right in that terrible period it seems endless!

So Judy, even a sensitive :drama: gets through this fairly quickly, don't be discouraged!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Maryam, I'm glad Pablo is feeling much better and I'm sure that you are looking forward to a real bed to sleep in.

I love these "oversensitive" dog stories - I've got a friend with a different breed (Keeshond) and he screams when his nails are being dremeled. Major big baby and the guy is huge. LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, that is great news! I'm really glad that Pablo is feeling so much better. At least now you both can get some much needed rest!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, so glad Pablo is feeling better.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Maryam
Had not been on the boards in a couple of day . . . sorry Pablo has had such a rough time (and you too!) :sorry: Jackson would have loved to come over and give kisses, but the activity level would probably not have been good! 

Isn't it amazing how the men can sleep through all of this? I remember with my DH's "snip" that they recommended a package of frozen peas on the area . . . wondered if that would have helped ound: Of course men don't lose their jewels! 

I am dreading this with Jackson but know I need to have it done and am taking lots of notes here! I am worried that my lab will want to lick him down there so I may have to keep them separated. I think I will wait and schedule it when I know we are going to have a week of nice weather . . . I know we have needed it, but this rain and mud are getting old :rant: Hope Pablo continues to heal . . .


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Kathy, Jackson looks kind of like Ollie, doesn't he? I'd like to see more pics of him! hoto:

:focus: Yay! The light at the end of the tunnel! It will get better each day now...halleluia! :angel:  Hopefully you can get some extra sleep now to make up for the deficit of the last 5 days, Maryam. Make sure you take care of YOU too. Sleeping on the floor cannot be restful!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Maryam,

I am so glad Pablo is feeling better.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you all for your support! :grouphug: Last night was so peaceful and quiet that I went to check if he's still alive. Amazing what can happen within 24 hours. :whoo:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Phew....glad to hear things are better and maybe, back to normal!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You are so right, Maryam. Amazing how "all of a sudden", things are good again. I am so relieved for you and Pablo. I know it was horrible and so frustrating. When Ricky would get hyper-itchy, it drove him nuts and me along with him. Sometimes, I'd just lightly rub the area, kind of like when you have a mosquito bite, not a scratch, but a touch. Trying to distract him was a full-time job, but I didn't have or think of Benadryl at all. I'm sure I could have used the medication myself!! lol 

Give Pablito a gentle belly scratch for me and some likkies from his pals, Sammy and Ricky.


----------

